# The 2 tubes that hang into the water tank on the Classic



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

My Gaggia Classic has two transparent plastic tubes that dangle into the water tank.

I'm presuming (possibly incorrectly) that one is for water and one for steam? Or is the other one to return water into the tank?

They are not of equal lengths.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

One returns water from the expansion valve into the water tank, the other is for the pump intake obviously.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

L&R said:


> One returns water from the expansion valve into the water tank, the other is for the pump intake obviously.


 Great. So it doesn't matter if one of them isn't fully submerged in the water


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Great. So it doesn't matter if one of them isn't fully submerged in the water


Not at all if it's the return pipe from the OPV. Some Classics (& my tebe as it happens) don't even have one fitted & just have the water pouring back into the tank from the exit in the case.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> RobbieTheTruth said:
> 
> 
> > Great. So it doesn't matter if one of them isn't fully submerged in the water
> ...


 Great, thanks for your help


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

You would want the water intake pipe at the bottom of the water tank and the OPV return does not need to be submerged but it might spit water everywhere as the OPV is releasing water under pressure better to have it submerged or pointed down into the water tank...


----------

